# Favourite way to tie a tie?



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

What are you typed as? 
Favorite tie method? (/why)
^ Same as what you usually use when you have to? 
Least Favourite tie method?(/why) 

--


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

wow.... 
well, I mean it makes sense. Certain folk have to wear them every day so may as well be original I guess. 

Hey! You know where they originated from? From the Croatian military later adopted by King Louis XIV who I guess digged them. They were a symbol of love which their wives, relatives and kids would put around them before battle. 









You can thank my people for their unnessesity.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Around his wrists.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Into a ball and then throw it away and never use one. :tongue:


----------

